# Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!



## Darain (15. Februar 2011)

*Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Hallo
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Full HD,3D (120Hz) Monitor...
Hauptsächlich brauche ich den Monitor für den Pc zum spielen aber ich möchte auch meine ps3 anschließen somit ist ein hdmi anschluss pflicht
3D möchte ich haben damit ich mit der ps3 eben für die kommenden 3D Spiele gewappnet bin wobei ich wohl in zukunft auch einen neuen 3D fernseher kaufen werde..Trotzdem könnte ich die Funktion auch für den Pc gebrauchen.
ich habe einige testberichte über manche Monitore gelesen doch leider keine richtigen vergleiche. Es sollte auch 22-24 Zoll enthalten
Ich würde 150-300 Euro ausgeben...wobei je billiger umso besser außer das Geld ist es wirklich wert im vergleich zum rest

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Bei 22" würde ich den hier nehmen:

Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ

Bei 24" sind folgende Monitor gut:

BenQ XL2410T
Viewsonic V3D241wm-LED 
Acer GD245HQ


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Hey ich habe seit gestern den BenQ XL2410T und muss sagen das Teil ist einfach Top!
Im Vergleich zu den anderen von Pain genannten hat er auch einen sehr guten Standfuß, ist Höhenverstellbar und Vertikal- sowie Horizontaldrehbar.
mfg


----------



## Darain (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

naja der Monitor von BenQ kostet ja auch im vergleich zum rest 100 euro mehr
ist der unterschied so gut dass es sich lohnt ihn zu kaufen oder meint ihr dass ich lieber bei den anderen zuschlagen soll
ich hatte der acer schon im Blick gehabt da mir das design auch zusagt (schwarz-orange )

ach ja der vergleich vom Kontrast vom BenQ (10.000.000:1) und Samsung (20.000:1)
sagt ja fast schon alles von der Qualität^^


----------



## TheReal (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Ich kann vom Acer nur abraten. Das Aussehen von dem ist wirklich erste Sahne, der Rest ist aber bestenfalls durchschnittlich. Vorallem gibt es bei ihm aber das Problem, dass du mit ca. 75% Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Monitor bekommst, der sehr laut fiept, je nach angezeigter Frabe.
Habe den Acer vor wenigen Tagen gekauft und nach einem Tag wegen genau dieser Mängel wieder zurückgeschickt. So schön er auch aussehen mag, habe ich keine Lust das Ding 5 mal tauschen zu lassen, bis ich einen bekomme, der so arbeitet wie er soll.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Kleiner Hinweis: Der Syncmaster 2233Rz hat nur DVI-D, da muss man sich aber nur einen Adapter kaufen, da DVI-D und HDMI ineinander umgewandelt weren können


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*



Darain schrieb:


> naja der Monitor von BenQ kostet ja auch im vergleich zum rest 100 euro mehr
> ist der unterschied so gut dass es sich lohnt ihn zu kaufen oder meint ihr dass ich lieber bei den anderen zuschlagen soll
> ich hatte der acer schon im Blick gehabt da mir das design auch zusagt (schwarz-orange )
> 
> ...


Definitiv hat er sich Gelohnt. Allein wegen dem Matten Display und der unglaublichen Reaktionszeit


----------



## Darain (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

kostet ja auch "nur" seine 350 Euro der BenQ 
Also ihr schlagt mir den BenQ vor auch wenn er 100+ Euro mehr kostet als der Rest


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*



Darain schrieb:


> kostet ja auch "nur" seine 350 Euro der BenQ
> Also ihr schlagt mir den BenQ vor auch wenn er 100+ Euro mehr kostet als der Rest


 
Jup... Hier würd ich mich auf die Testberichte von PCGH verlassen. 

Ein Fehlkauf ist der Monitor sicher nicht.


----------



## hendrosch (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre wirst du damit aber keine ps3 inhalte in 3d sehn da die ja das hdmi1.4 format benutzt und dann der fernseher eine brille haben müsste.

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit PCGHExtreme


----------



## miLchi211 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jup... Hier würd ich mich auf die Testberichte von PCGH verlassen.
> 
> Ein Fehlkauf ist der Monitor sicher nicht.



Hi Pain,

haste mir zufällig nen Link zu dem PCGH-Test des *BenQ XL2410T?

*

Gruß
miLchi211


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Hier:

PC Games Hardware LCD/TFT-Monitor-Test aus 02/2011: BenQ XL2410T, Viewsonic V3D241wm-LED, Acer GD245HQ und weitere

Endnote: 1,93
Vergleichstest LCD/TFT-Monitore PC Games Hardware 03/2011


----------



## miLchi211 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Ach? In der aktuellen Ausgabe?
prima! *THUMBS UP*


----------



## blade7 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Also ich kann dir den Acer empfehlen,ich war auch sehr skeptisch und habe sehr lange überlegt wegen den manchen schlechten Bewertungen zwecks fiepsen usw.
Der Monitor fiepst bei mir kein bißchen selbst wenn man das ohr dranhält! (in allen einstellungen!)
das bild ist super und gut ausgeleuchtet (was in manchen bewertungen auch als negativ bewertet wurde)
ich hab mein glück trotzdem versucht mit dem Acer und bin mehr als nur zufrieden!
Der Standfuß ist top und superstabil! und vom aussehen her ist der monitor wie ein vorredner schon sagte einfach nur geil.
versuch dein glück doch und solltest du doch was negatives feststellen was dir nicht gefällt kannst du ihn ja zurückgeben und dann einen anderen wie z.B. den BenQ nehmen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

kann mich bezüglich des acer nur blade7 anschließen, hab ihn selber und bin absolut zufrieden damit


----------



## Jami (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Und ich besitze ihn auch, und habe auch keines der genannten Probleme.  Ein super Monitor, auch wenn ich damals noch 350€ berappen durfte  
Das einzige das wirklich fehlt, ist eine Pivotfunktion, so ist das Anschließen der Kabel etwas friemelig. 
Interessant am BenQ ist wohl das LED-Backlight....


----------



## Darain (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

macht der Kontrast viel aus?
BenQ hat immerhin 10Mio:1
wobei der Acer 80.000:1
wenn der unterscheid nicht allzu bermerkbar ist würd ich ihn nehmen aber da man seinen Monitor selten ersetzt wäre mir der 100 Euro aufpreis zum BenQ auch recht
was sagt ihr?


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

Ich würde den BenQ nehmen. 

Beim dynamischen Kontrast wird zusätzlich die Stärke der Hintergrundbeleuchtung verändert: Bei einem allgemein dunklen Bild wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung reduziert, um das Bild noch dunkler erscheinen zu lassen, bei einem allgemein hellen Bild wird sie verstärkt, um das Bild zusätzlich aufzuhellen. Er führt bei Filmen zum Eindruck eines stärkeren Allgemeinkontrasts. Dabei wird aber keineswegs der Kontrast innerhalb eines Einzelbildes vergrößert, sondern derjenige zwischen zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern. Das funktioniert aber nur bei sich bewegenden Bildern. (Filme, Games)


----------



## Warlock54 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Full HD,3D Monitor gesucht für Spiele!!!*

in dem Thread sollte ich auch noch erwähnen, dass bald acer`s neuer high-end 3-d monitor mit 23,6 Zoll rauskommt: Acer GN245HQ: 23,6-Zoll-LED-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4a und Nvidia 3D-Brille - acer, monitor, 3d, bildschirm
mfG


----------

